# Tonight at 10pm



## bullethead (Jul 31, 2013)

Through The Wormhole on SCI channel will be about creation. Supreme Being or Nature.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2013)

Might have to check that out............doubt I'll change my mind, doubt you will either   Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 31, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Might have to check that out............doubt I'll change my mind, doubt you will either   Thanks for the heads up.



The shows usually make a great case for both sides. Lots of great info all the way around. The only shame is not watching it if ya have the chance.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2013)

bullethead said:


> The shows usually make a great case for both sides. Lots of great info all the way around. The only shame is not watching it if ya have the chance.



Got it on now


----------



## bullethead (Jul 31, 2013)

Decent show tonight.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 1, 2013)

I've got probably 10 episodes recorded on the DVR, I'll catch this one soon, hopefully.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 1, 2013)

Supreme creator no doubt - and he mops his own floors, and his name is Morgan Freeman in "Bruce Almighty!"


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 1, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Decent show tonight.



I thought so.  My problem was that I look for gaps in the case presented, and there were a few bigguns on all sides.

They may have filled 'em in by the end, but I ahd to bail before it was over.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 1, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> Supreme creator no doubt - and he mops his own floors, and his name is Morgan Freeman in "Bruce Almighty!"



Morgan Freeman is an idiot ...


----------



## bullethead (Aug 1, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I thought so.  My problem was that I look for gaps in the case presented, and there were a few bigguns on all sides.
> 
> They may have filled 'em in by the end, but I ahd to bail before it was over.



There are always gaps. Some were filled in quite nicely though. Like fossil record. They had a nice explanation why there are not a lot of versions of transitional evidence. It explained how evolution/nature has shortcuts because it does not go back to square one every time. It keeps the things that are needed and builds from there. "more is better" is not always the case so nature eliminated some transitions that we think should be found....but in reality, we won't find because they were weeded out.

The big difference with the gaps is that while nothing concrete, science seems to have good detailed possibilities. Religion has no details other than God did it.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 1, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> Morgan Freeman is an idiot ...



I read an interview of his once where he claimed he was god.  I think he was making a philosophical statement, but either way, he came across as a moron.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 1, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I read an interview of his once where he claimed he was god.  I think he was making a philosophical statement, but either way, he came across as a moron.



Anyone who has not come across as a moron at least once in their life please raise their hand now..........


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 1, 2013)

bullethead said:


> There are always gaps. Some were filled in quite nicely though. Like fossil record. They had a nice explanation why there are not a lot of versions of transitional evidence. It explained how evolution/nature has shortcuts because it does not go back to square one every time. It keeps the things that are needed and builds from there. "more is better" is not always the case so nature eliminated some transitions that we think should be found....but in reality, we won't find because they were weeded out.
> 
> The big difference with the gaps is that while nothing concrete, science seems to have good detailed possibilities. Religion has no details other than God did it.



I saw the checkerboard demonstration, where short-cuts elliminate the need for infinite time to transition.  The major gap I saw with that was the fact that there is no direction telling nature which shortcuts are necessary, so the mutations are random, and generally not beneficial to the species.  So, you would have to factor in the beneficial / non-beneficial mutations into those calculations.  That is also a problem in the fossil record, where you do not have a generally deteriorating population which goes the "wrong" direction.  I think that most species over time have been elliminated through global disasters, not natrual selection.  Which also works against that theory.

I did say I saw gaps on both sides.  Obviously, the lack of concrete evidence of a designer would be a gap for the intelligent design folks.

Just some gaps.  But, it was a very good show.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 1, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Anyone who has not come across as a moron at least once in their life please raise their hand now..........



Thing about Morgan Freeman....he has the "old wise man" act down pretty good.  I like his movies, and he is perfect for that wormhole show.  This is the 2nd week I have watched some on your recomendation, and I have enjoyed it both times


----------



## bullethead (Aug 1, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I saw the checkerboard demonstration, where short-cuts elliminate the need for infinite time to transition.  The major gap I saw with that was the fact that there is no direction telling nature which shortcuts are necessary, so the mutations are random, and generally not beneficial to the species.  So, you would have to factor in the beneficial / non-beneficial mutations into those calculations.  That is also a problem in the fossil record, where you do not have a generally deteriorating population which goes the "wrong" direction.  I think that most species over time have been elliminated through global disasters, not natrual selection.  Which also works against that theory.
> 
> I did say I saw gaps on both sides.  Obviously, the lack of concrete evidence of a designer would be a gap for the intelligent design folks.
> 
> Just some gaps.  But, it was a very good show.



Generally in the fossil record, we find the one's that were successful and made it for a while, that is why there are some to be found. The unsuccessful ones did not last long at all and one of the reasons why we may never find any examples. There were so few that they did not have the numbers for a few examples to make it long enough to be discovered.
It's a numbers game.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 1, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Thing about Morgan Freeman....he has the "old wise man" act down pretty good.  I like his movies, and he is perfect for that wormhole show.  This is the 2nd week I have watched some on your recomendation, and I have enjoyed it both times



The show makes me think. Many times I have no idea what they are talking about, but that causes me to research it, and then I know a little more than I did the day before.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 1, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> Morgan Freeman is an idiot ...



Andy Dufresne was his friend.  

I didn't catch the heads-up yesterday.  Sure wish I could have caught the episode though.  Just to fill in some gaps in my theories if nothing else.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 1, 2013)

bullethead said:


> There are always gaps. Some were filled in quite nicely though. Like fossil record. They had a nice explanation why there are not a lot of versions of transitional evidence. It explained how evolution/nature has shortcuts because it does not go back to square one every time. It keeps the things that are needed and builds from there. "more is better" is not always the case so nature eliminated some transitions that we think should be found....but in reality, we won't find because they were weeded out.
> 
> The big difference with the gaps is that while nothing concrete, science seems to have good detailed possibilities. Religion has no details other than God did it.



Transitional fossils? EVERYTHING is transitional. It's just not too easy to put together snapshot like evidence from every couple thousand years from digging in the ground...


----------



## bullethead (Aug 1, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Transitional fossils? EVERYTHING is transitional. It's just not too easy to put together snapshot like evidence from every couple thousand years from digging in the ground...



Yep


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 1, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Anyone who has not come across as a moron at least once in their life please raise their hand now..........



I agree but like the old saying " It is better to be thought a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt " 

I am mainly speaking about his comments after the tornado in Oklahoma ....


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 1, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> I am mainly speaking about his comments after the tornado in Oklahoma ....


What did he say? I did a quick search and couldn't find anything.


----------

